# For when a box-set or double album of Nicolas Gombert French chanson ???



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

First an foremost you will agree with me, all Gombert did was top notch, his motets are elaborated and complex, we could say avant-garde, his Magnificats are splendid.

But anyone notice is French Chanson were just as good I.e Mort et Fortune, Triste depart. Beside Noel Akchoté, the great virtuoso whom made a guitar rendition of his songs, and the Naxos by Capella Alamire by brilliant Peter Urquhart. I would like to see a full double album of Gombert songs, is it possible, who can do this in the ensemble we know of?

Was it done already?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Not what you're looking for but in the meantime this is something of a stopgap


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Je n’ai jamais lu du Rabelais, c’est pas enseigné dans les lycées anglais si on n’est pas spécialiste en Français, pourtant viens de prendre la résolution d’en lire un peu cet été


----------

